

Hacking together a web app in 2.5 hours - joe_hoyle
http://hmn.md/hacking-together-a-web-app-in-2-5-hours/

======
matth_eu
My local council released a cardboard wheel that you could spin around to find
out which bin things went in. A bit like a game but not very useful for
finding out where to put your rubbish

------
cuvelier
Great read.

